# Probleme beim Drop



## Joshuast (18. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich bekomme den Drop nicht vernünftig hin. Von der Theorie habe ich mir schon einiges zu Gemüte geführt. 

Klar ist, dass man das Vorderrad entlasten muss, damit es nicht nach unten kippt. Dies kann man durch einen leichten Manuel machen, oder man schiebt das Gewicht nach hinten und das Bike unter einem nach vorne durch. Bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten macht man einen Wheelie. 

Das funktioniert alles wunderbar, wenn ich es über eine kleinere Kanten probiere, aber bei größeren Kanten ist das Problem, dass ich bei allen drei Techniken viel zu viel Gewicht auf der hinteren Achse habe und mir das Hinterrad dadurch wegsackt, wenn es den Bodenkontakt nach der Kante verliert. Dies führt zu einer Überschlaggefahr nach hinten bei der Landung. 

Da komme ich besser über die Kante wenn ich aktiv abspringe, aber das ist ja gerade nicht der Sinn des Droppens, da man ja dann noch mehr Höhe bekommt. 

Hat jemand Tipps?


----------



## berkel (18. April 2013)

Einen Manual sollte man besser nicht machen, da besteht dann eben wieder die Gefahr sich nach hinten zu überschlagen.

Grundsätzlich kann man 4 Droptechniken unterscheiden:

1. Wheelie Drop: Bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit

2. Floater Drop: Das Bike unter sich nach vorn schieben und leicht am Lenker ziehen (je nach Landeneigung - wenn die Landung sehr steil ist kann auch das aktive Runterdrücken des VR sinnvoll sein)

3. Aktiv absrpingen: um max. Flughöhe/-weite/-dauer zu erreichen

4. Racetechnik: Gestreckt anfahren und zur Absprungkanten tief gehen, so dass man an bzw. direkt nach der Absprungkante klein ist, dann Strecken um den Aufprall abzufangen. Ziel ist eine möglichst kurze Flugphase. Also praktisch das Gegenteil des aktiven Abspringens - statt tief -> hoch geht man hoch -> tief. Hauptsächlich sinnvoll bei höherer Geschwindigkeit um eben nicht zu weit zu springen und schnellstmöglich wieder Bodenkontakt zur Kontrolle zu haben. Oder wenn man Flugangst hat, so wie ich :





Fabien Barel erklärt hier 2 Techniken: HOW TO DROP OFF mit FABIEN BAREL
Wobei ich das Absackenlassen des HR beim Flatdrop nicht so toll finde. Ich lande lieber mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig, bei geneigter Landung eher mit dem VR leicht zuerst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (18. April 2013)

Mach dir nicht zu viele Gedanken darüber. Einfach über die Kante fahren und leicht!!! am Lenker ziehen. 
Dann fallen lassen oder gegebenenfalls bei steiler Landung etwas nach vorne lehnen und das Vorderrad in die Landung Drücken.


Edit: 
Ich hätte vor dem Schreiben wohl aktualisieren sollen.


----------



## berkel (18. April 2013)

Sich keine Gedanken zu machen und einfach drüber zu fahren ist so eine Sache. Mancher macht halt intuitiv das Richtige. Besser ist es beim Absprung "irgendwas" zu machen um Körperspannung aufzubauen, sonst läuft man Gefahr unkontrolliert wie ein toter Käfer runter zu fallen ("dead sailor").

Nochwas zum Floater Drop. Wie weit man nach hinten geht und wie stark man am Lenker zieht hängt neben der Hangneigung auch von der Geschwindigkeit ab. Wenn man ausreichend schnell ist könnte man auch einfach drüber fahren und gar nichts machen, aber s.o.. Wichtig ist, dass man wieder nach vorn kommt sobald das HR die Kanten verlassen hat wenn man mit beiden Räder gleichzeitig landen will, oder die Landung geneigt ist.

Hier noch Fotos von mir bei einem Floater Drop:


----------



## wholeStepDown (19. April 2013)

ich fahr eigentlich einfach mit ausreichend geschwindigkeit über die kante und versuche die nase in die landung zu drücken, sobald ich in der luft bin. Ich habe manchmal eher das Problem, offensichtlich in der luft etwas den halt von den pedalen zu verlieren und bei der landung dann teilweise etwas unsanft auf diesen "aufzuschlagen"- muss das aber mal von jemanden anschauen/filmen lassen.

eidt: ich meine jetzt die standard-park-drops mit ebener anfahrt und steiler landung, keine flatdrops etc. btw. ich dachte bisher, ein floater drop wäre ein drop in steilem gelände, also keine ebene anfahrt?


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. April 2013)

Finde cool, dass das Thema gerade heute kommt.  Ich bin kein wirklicher Springer und kann das sehr gut nachvollziehen. Droppen trau ich mich ein bisserl, bzw immer mehr.

Ich bin gestern einen Drop gefahren, der mir bis dato immer sehr unsympathisch war. Im Bikepark ist das einfach viel leichter als im Wald. im Park auf einer freien Fläche geht schnell viel mehr.

Zum Drop aus den Bildern:
- Holzanfahrt direkt aus der Kurve raus
- nicht nach links (also tangential) wegdroppen (Baum!)
- Höhe (Aufbau max 1m. Landung etwa 2m unter Absprunghöhe)
- Schöne steile aber kurze Landung (danach gehts ziemlich gleich wieder bergauf). Die Steilheit erkennt man an den Screenshots leider nicht. Tut aber eh nix zur Sache.

Ich bin, wie  @berkel das beschrieben hat in Floater Drop Manier runter. Warum?
Ich wollte unbedingt mit Vorlage landen und nicht am Hinterrad aufkommen, weil es steil ist und danach eine Kompression gibt (geht ja wieder bergauf). Mit leichter Rücklage tät mir das dort weniger gefallen. Hier drei Bilder aus einem Video heraus (leider sieht man das Gelände nicht gut, aber die Körperhaltung dafür).

1. Absprung - leicht am Lenker zeihen, Gewicht geht kurz nach hinten. Als ob man eine Welle schluckt, nur dass das Hinterrad die Welle nicht durch Entlasten mitschlucken muss.




2. Ich bleibe mit dem Gewicht in der Luft hinten (es gibt keine Impulsbewegung nach oben) und lege das Bike etwas nach vor (es kippt). Die Position ist hier doch schon recht übertrieben. Die Landung ist aber kurz und steil. Ich wollte das Radl schnell unten und in der richtigen Position haben. Es geht sicher auch ein bisserl weniger "floaterig" *g*




3. Die Rotationsbewegung vom Bike stoppt man in dem man sich wieder mehr streckt. Das Becken geht nach oben und nach vor. Die Stoßdämpfer (Arme Beine) werden wieder mehr ausgefahren. Das Gewicht ist wieder zentral am Bike - die Pedale sind belastet. Wenn das Gewicht hier noch zu weit hinten ist, ist das sehr unangenehm...


----------



## berkel (19. April 2013)

Beim Absprung sieht es allerdings so aus, dass du den Lenker mit angewinkelten Armen nach oben ziehst. Normal geht man bei der Floatertechnik mit der Hüfte nach hinten und diese zieht quasi die gestreckten Arme mit nach hinten.
Ich glaube ich würde mich bei dem Drop einfach nur etwas klein machen und mit dem Schwerpunkt vorn/zentral bleiben - ähnlich der Racetechnik nur eher durch Anziehen von Armen und Beinen als durch tief gehen. Kann man von einem Foto schlecht beurteilen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. April 2013)

Hab mir gerade das Video angeschaut. Du hast Recht, die Arme sind kurz vorher wirklich fast ganz gestreckt. Ziehen tu ich aber echt kaum.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. April 2013)

Besonders cool finde ich dass die Uhrzeit auf den Screenshots unwiderlegbar angibt dass Du eine Minute! Airtime hattest - wer kann das schon von sich sagen. 

(Sorry für's Off-Topic)


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. April 2013)

hahahahahaha


----------



## das waldhuhn (24. April 2013)

Weniger nachdenken, mehr üben. Und zwar auf eher kleinen Drops, (eh klar). Das Gefühl für die Sache entwickelt sich erst durch die Routine. 
Man kann 20 Seiten lesen und ist danach kein bissl besser. Aber ein und denselben Drop immer und immer wieder zu machen bringt ein sehr genaues Gefühl dafür wann was passiert, bei welchem Tempo, welcher Schwerpunktlage etc was geschieht. Und wenn das alles mit der Zeit dann als Reflex funktioniert ist alles gut. Dauert aber. Geduld gehört auch dazu. 
frohes Üben!

Susanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. April 2013)

Das thema (floater)Drop hatten wir hier ja schon mal diskutiert. 
In dem zusammenhang bin ich mal mit dem Trialrad raus gegangen und hab das mal gefilmt. 
Natürlich wird man die bewegung nie so krass und in dem umfang auf dem Trail umsetzen, aber ich glaube man sieht ganz gut wie der grundgedanke der technik ist. 

Landung ist abhängig davon wie weit man mit dem körperschwerpunkt mit dem rad mitgeht. Hier logischerweise etwas weniger, auf dem trail sollte es dann etwas mehr sein.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. April 2013)

Machste das so dann auch mit dem mtb? 

Abgesehen davon dachte ich, dass man beim Floater Drop eher etwas Geschwindigkeit mitbringen muss?


----------



## Eisbein (25. April 2013)

Ja, das sollte auch so mit dem MTB gehen. Wenn meine schultern mal wieder fitter sind werde ich das mal überprüfen! 

Ja ich weis, normal brauchts auch geschwindigkeit. Nur ging es in dem thread darum, bis zu welcher geschwindigkeit, also wie langsam das geht 
Macht für mich auch sinn das so zu üben, denn im alpinen gelände hat es meistens nicht genug auslauf/anfahrt um mit dem floater-drop eine stufe zu meistern.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (25. April 2013)

Die Technik, die du da zeigst, ist sicherlich sehr gut, aber hat das noch viel mit einem "Floater"-Drop zu tun?
Ich bin zumindest noch nie vor einem Drop so dynamisch auf's Vorderrad gegangen.


----------



## berkel (25. April 2013)

Beim Floater-Drop schiebt man das Bike auch nur unter sich nach vorn durch. Die Bewegung findet nur horizontal statt (Ziehen am Lenker nach hinten, nicht oben, kein vorhergehendes Vorspannen/Komprimieren) und ist daher anders als bei einem Manual (ich würde das im Video als Manual-Drop, also ein Wheelie-Drop ohne Treten bezeichnen).


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2013)

achja... geht auch mit dem fully: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4PBK6wIZg8&feature=youtu.be

nein die stufe halt ich für nur bedingt fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2013)

Schaut super aus, Respekt  Für Ottonormal-Biker ist das m.E. ein wenig ideale Technik für problemfreies Droppen - für die meisten Kandidaten ist das in Sachen Skills und Kopfsache way too much 

Ein Video von Fabien Barel, das ich dazu gut finde:


----------



## Rosenspunk (27. Mai 2013)

lass dich und dein bike einfach fallen.. nimm dir am anfang einen kleinen drop und steigere dich .. mit der zeit bekommst du dann ein gefühl dafür und dann funktioniert alles automatisch


----------



## pndrev (28. Mai 2013)

"Einfach fallen lassen", respektive völlig passiv bleiben (was das bedeuten würde) ist so ziemlich in jeder Fahrsituation das schlechteste, was man machen kann... Das geht bei Drops gut, solange sie klein sind und man schnell genug ankommt. Die Grenze, wo das nicht mehr gutgeht dürfte aber ziemlich bald erreicht sein.

Im Gegenteil: Möglichst kleiner Drop (und wenn's nur ein hoher Bordstein ist) und den Bewegungsablauf möglichst übertrieben einstudieren. Dann mit Geschwindigkeit und Landung spielen (mal gezielt mit Hinterrad zuerst, um ein Gefühl zu bekommen, wie stark man sich bewegen muss um die Landung bewusst zu beeinflussen) und dann an höhere Drops gehen...


----------



## valdus (28. Mai 2013)

Intuitiv wird man wohl am Anfang, ähnlich wie beim runterfahren eines Bordsteins, das Vorderrad hochziehen oder eben auch nur entlasten. die beste Taktik ist wirklich das üben. Viele Drops in Bikeparks sind so gebaut, dass man mit der passenden Geschwindkeit, fast wie von alleine in die Landung getragen wird. 
Wenn man sich dann dabei sicher fühlt kann man auch mal schauen, was passiert wenn man das Fahrrad z.b. mal in die Landung drückt oder was passiert wenn man mal schneller ist und das Vorderrad net anhebt sondern runterdrückt.....

Mir hat da vor allem eins geholfen....üben! 

Grüße


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> achja... geht auch mit dem fully:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4PBK6wIZg8&feature=youtu.be


Feine Fahrtechnik!


----------



## Eisbein (29. Mai 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Feine Fahrtechnik!


Danke!

muss aber noch alpintauglich werden. Baut leider noch zu viel schwung auf. Also heists mal kreativ sein


----------



## Third Eye (29. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> muss aber noch alpintauglich werden. Baut leider noch zu viel schwung auf. Also heists mal kreativ sein



Sorry für etwas Offtopic: @ Kreativlösung beim Droppen ...:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kHCZrQXOTA"]Pourquoi Toni Bou fait la difference ? - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Eisbein (29. Mai 2013)

Horst auf deine antwort hab ich gewartet! Danke für den tipp. An die technik dachte ich auch schon, braucht an der stelle aber ziemlich dicke eier und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich entscheident langsamer bin.

Ich dachte auch noch an: Aufs hr an der kante und dann einfach vr fallen lassen. Hätte den vorteil, dass man den schwung nicht hat den es braucht um über die kante zu kommen...


----------



## Third Eye (29. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch noch an: Aufs hr an der kante und dann einfach vr fallen lassen. Hätte den vorteil, dass man den schwung nicht hat den es braucht um über die kante zu kommen...



Pfuh: da hast aber auch ganz schön Schwung - diesmal halt "von oben" 
(ich glaub das ist dann potentielle Energie, oder?  )
Und: im steilen aufs HR zu kommen, möglicherweise bei losen Untergrund ist eine arge Aufgabe!
Die Idee vom Bou war einfach möglichst schnell / bald nach der Kante zu Bremsen ... mit dem HR-Kante und runter lassen, benötigst mind. einen Radstand. Ich glaub der kürzeste Weg ergibt sich aus der Kantenhöhe ... das Vorderrad kann man da hinsetzen wo man nicht mehr über den Lenker geht. Da sieht dein "Floater" eh recht optimal aus, keine Ahnung ob du das Vorderrad noch früher aufsetzen kannst und vorallem: könntest du dann schon Bremsen, ohne über den Lenker zu gehen?
Hach, vor dem Computer hat man immer so tolle Ideen (und dicke Eier), im Gelände sieht dann alles so viel anders aus ... nämlich viel beschi**ener!


----------



## carl2000 (29. Mai 2013)

als ich das erste mal einen Drop ausprobiert habe musste ich schmerzhaft erfahren das man die richtige Technik braucht(bin mit meinem Dirt über einen selbstgebauten Drop: Vorderrad abgesackt, überschlag, totalschaden Bike) krieg es bis heute irgendwie noch nicht ganz auf die Reihe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (29. Mai 2013)

im ersten versuch hätt's mich fast zerlegt. Da bin ich mit dem hinterrad an der kante hängen geblieben obwohl ich eh schon zu weit vorn war. Also da gehts nicht mehr viel früher. Ein versuch hab ich nicht gefilmt da bin ich genau an dem übergang zum eigentlichen weg stehen geblieben, also ungefähr eine radlänge früher als im 3. versuch. Und ja ich spring eigentlich in die gezogene bremse rein.

Mit der potentiellen energie hast schon recht. Die stufe allein ist schon n knappen meter hoch, dann eben noch der recht steile auslauf. Oben ists zwar eng aber fast eben!

Ich denke mit dem kurzen verspielten tork komm ich da nicht mehr hin. Vll. lässt es sich ja mit einem XL ICB locker runterfahren


----------



## BenutzerAndi (3. Juni 2013)

Ich war eben unterwegs und dachte ich versuch mal was. Ist nicht Hardcore aber vielleicht kann wer profitieren... 
LG Andi


----------



## ottovalvole (3. Juni 2013)

Du andi wo ISSN das!

Gern auch per PN

LG TOM


----------



## BenutzerAndi (3. Juni 2013)

@ottovalvole : hast Post....


----------



## ottovalvole (3. Juni 2013)

THX

;-)

LG Tom


----------



## Deleted 244202 (5. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß jetzt bei wem sich Eisbein die Droptechnik abgeschaut hat:


----------



## BenutzerAndi (5. Juni 2013)

Was der wohl denkt....


----------



## pnebling (5. Juni 2013)

BenutzerAndi schrieb:


> Was der wohl denkt....



SCH*** TAG!!!


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (5. Juni 2013)

Solche Drops machen ja auch ohne FF und Neckbrace keinen Sinn (läßt sich auch gut vor dem eigenen Schißhase verwenden ). 

Von so einer Höhe kannst Dich auf keinen Fall mehr mit den Armen abfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (5. Juni 2013)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Solche Drops machen ja auch ohne FF und Neckbrace keinen Sinn (läßt sich auch gut vor dem eigenen Schißhase verwenden ).
> 
> Von so einer Höhe kannst Dich auf keinen Fall mehr mit den Armen abfangen.



???


----------

